# Rabbit



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got my first (hopefully not last!) rabbit of the year the other day. Put one shot right under the ear with my Gamo Hunter 220 and Crosman Premier HPs. It flipped up in the air and then lay still, not to take another breath again. It is to date the biggest cottontail that I've ever seen.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats...but we want pictures....we want pictures.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, unfortunately I didn't have my camera with at the time. I can show you a picture of the frozen meat, though!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to be able to go rabbit hunting next Saturday. Hopefully I'll get some pics, and maybe I'll try to get it on video.

Can you post video to the forum?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Probably have to go via the YouTube route and give a link.
You could use Photobucket and do a sideshow... they're kinda neat.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Bummer. I don't have a You Tube account and don't want to get one. I can't seem to get video on my hunting website, or else I'd just put it there.


----------

